# Apple Store Fairview Mall (GTA#4) opens this Saturday



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Apple Store Opens in Fairview Mall

Apple is opening its ninth store in Canada in the Fairview Mall in North York, ON, within the greater Toronto area (GTA). The store is scheduled to open this Saturday, September 27 at 9:30 a.m.

As with every Apple Store, this new location will feature a multitude of products from the manufacturer, including iPods, MacBooks, and the highly-coveted iPhone; as well as related accessories from other companies.

Customers will also have access to product training via Apple’s One to One program, which covers every topic from getting started with a Mac or iPod, to advancing your movie-making or digital photography skills. The store also includes the Genius Bar, which offers face-to-face support and creative help; workshops, and special programs for kids.

Fairview Mall is located at 1800 Sheppard Ave. E. The Apple Store can also be found in Toronto in Sherway Gardens shopping centre in Etobicoke, in Yorkdale Shopping Centre, and in downtown’s Toronto Eaton Centre. Other Canadian locations include Calgary and West Edmonton, AB; Vancouver, BC (the Pacific Centre); and Laval and Montreal, QC. 



Who's up for lining up????


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Of note, the Calgary store will be opening the same day (and same relative time - 9:30 MST)


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Just got the email notification from Apple.

FOUR stores in the GTA -- metro T-dot to be precise. WOW!

Doubt I'll be there. I know it's tradition for red-blooded macaholics to go to EVERY opening but I been there, got that, got the t-shirt (two, actually) at my local Sherway's opening. But everyone else HAVE FUN!


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

wel i am off that day so i will show up 
friday night some time


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

thegreenapple said:


> wel i am off that day so i will show up
> friday night some time


LOL! Me behind you again?

I spoke to mall security and the line-up begins at Entrance #3 Upper Level East side. The mall doors open at 7am to let us in.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Why would you line up? Do they have any sort of deals?


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

gmark2000 said:


> LOL! Me behind you again?
> 
> I spoke to mall security and the line-up begins at Entrance #3 Upper Level East side. The mall doors open at 7am to let us in.


well same plan as the last opening? 
what time you looking at going?
this time we dont need wifi as most of us have iPhones
and as this one is at the end of the subway line it is easy to get there


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I think that 6am is sufficient to be in the top ten. There weren't many new people overnight last time.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

well i am off so i will be there at sometime on Friday night


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

slicecom said:


> Why would you line up? Do they have any sort of deals?


A free T-shirt and many high 5's. for the first 1000 and the latter for the ones after that.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

not worth the bus ride from Peterborough.. maybe if they open one up here  or in barrie where im from


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

I live 10 minutes away! 
So i don't have to line up very early to get a tshirt eh?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Anyone else?


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Crewser said:


> A free T-shirt and many high 5's. for the first 1000 and the latter for the ones after that.


:lmao: I think I'll pass.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Oh, and you can add your place in your ehMac signature!


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Has anyone had a pre-construction peek of the actual store? I'm wondering if it's any larger in size than the Eaton Centre one.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Jun 30, 2008)

Whoopee... I'll be watering my grass.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

I just walked by today. The store looks complete with paper taped up on the glass. I took a peek inside and the store was fully stocked 

Here's a pic from my phone's crappy camera.

Edit: The second pic is from my friend's better camera phone


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

so no one else is going or 
no one wants to say


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Not AS interested. If I'm up early enough, I'll go. It just doesn't have the thrill Yorkdale did...


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

I'll be there, probably 30 mins before the opening.
Just there to get the shirt and maybe pick up some accessories.
It will be the closest store to where I live.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm gearing up for a cool, moist night. Sherway was a bit chilly too. 

See ya later lads.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

no one posting from there yet
Wow only about 1hour left in Friday.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

gmark2000 said:


> I'm gearing up for a cool, moist night. Sherway was a bit chilly too.
> 
> See ya later lads.


anything to report?
i'm gonna try and get there at 9 am


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

1:30am, and I'm still not in bed. Looks like tomorrow morning isn't happening. But I never say never... :lmao:


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

you live 10 min away why not stop by and see and meet any of the ehmac members that are there (if any)


Just that's what I would do


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

ahhhhh ok I am here


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

thegreenapple said:


> ahhhhh ok I am here


What number?


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

1


----------



## TiBo (Feb 15, 2001)

*blogTO article on Fairview Mall Apple Store Opening*

Check out this article on blogTO about the new Fairview Mall Apple Store Opening:

Do We Need Another Apple Retail Mall Store?

— TiBo


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

thegreenapple said:


> 1


Any 2 yet?


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

2 and 3 are here


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Gaah! It's raining. I'm on my way.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

We'll see how I feel in half an hour.

I go to the east side of the building? Facing the 404?


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Leaving now. I'll wear a shirt from one of the past openings I attended so you'll recognize me!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm number 5 again.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Now there's 12 in line. They will let us in the mall at 7am. Pretty soon!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

the mall is open and there's about twenty in line now. We are queued inside.


----------



## icy-macpro (Sep 28, 2007)

Im #20


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

the glass doors are powered 
They just tested them 

Ahhhhh that new apple smell


----------



## carol ching (Jul 12, 2008)

YAY AT THE APPLE STORE>>> IN 11 th place..wooo hoooo


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

ooh exciting! i'm coming soon!
is there free apple wifi if i bring my ipod touch?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Free wi-fi of course. Not that many in line considering. See my couple photos posted to ifoapplestore.com


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Woot! Apple Store now open. Posting from an iMac in the store.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Greetings from Fairview from T-Hill and thegreenapple! thegreenapple almost decked some poor mallwalker! It was great!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

that was fun! my first store opening!
the high fives and cheering were really exciting
is everyone's tshirt a XL?


----------



## kb8bboy (Jan 2, 2008)

*Aside from the t-shirts, any giveaways?*

I know other Apple stores had 'em, but did Fairview?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Starbucks was giving $5 gift cards to everyone in line, but that was their promotion. (Quite shrewd marketing, in fact.)


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

gmark2000 said:


> Starbucks was giving $5 gift cards to everyone in line, but that was their promotion. (Quite shrewd marketing, in fact.)


I never got a Starbucks card. Not that it mattered to this non coffee drinker person LOL.

Is that what the first 20 or so people in the lineup were handed prior to the doors opening?


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

jonmon said:


> that was fun! my first store opening!
> the high fives and cheering were really exciting
> is everyone's tshirt a XL?


At first I thought it was corny to see the employees come from around the corner. But after the first few high 5's I was smiling, laughing and enjoying the infectious atmosphere.

It was a great time for my first Apple store opening.

I have yet to open mine, and my G/F gave me hers so I can try swap for another store opening shirt from elsewhere. I did see one young kid wearing what looked to be a huge shirt so I assume all were XL's.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

More store opening photos: Apple Store Opening - Fairview Mall - a set on Flickr


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks, Gary, for your usual fantastic store opening coverage.

Sorry I missed this opening and being able to say hello again but couldn't be helped due to other plans. I have my other Toronto store opening T's. It would have been nice to have a complete collection. 

How big was this lineup in comparison to the previous store openings?


----------



## Kestral (Mar 14, 2001)

Very nice, congrats to Apple and everyone who attended, looks like a great time was had by all.


----------



## mrbeng (Jul 24, 2008)

Was in line #38. Got there at 7:45 am, thought there would be more, but by 8:30 the line got long. Was my 3rd Toronto opening, missed Sherway.

Here are some pics.
Apple Store Opening - Fairview Mall - a set on Flickr


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Thought I'd give the folks who were near the front of the line an update my Rogers situation, since everyone was ribbing me for being the only guy in line a. without an iPhone and b. who couldn't talk Rogers into giving me the regular price when I'm on corporate.

It just arrived today for the handsome sum of $224, $25 less than the $199+$50 for a not big enough plan after I sweet talked them last Monday. Retentions actually convinced me off my corporate plan, but I realized the plan was crap and called them back to get my old one back. The person in corporate who did it got me the iPhone for the normal price after I sweet-talked her a little. Case closed, problem solved! Oh happy days!

Now to anxiously await the arrival of the SlingPlayer software! At that point, life will be complete!


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

I went to Fairview today (for a non-Mac) related reason and was pleasantly surprised to see an Apple Store. I have not been in Toronto due to being away at school so I've been out of the loop. The store looks very nice. It's extremely open due to it being long and narrow. Unfortunately I didn't spend much time there since I was wasn't feeling too good due to a previous event in the day. XX)


----------

